

Ask HN: What happens if I quit? - jameslipton

Hi Hackers,<p>I've been working as a contractor with a web design/development agency in New England since last year. I've done mostly front-end work, but am currently in the middle of a backend-heavy project.<p>The problem is, the project was under-quoted and the schedule was drastically underestimated. We're weeks past the launch deadline and both the client and the agency are upset.<p>I want to quit, but I'm unsure of the legal ramifications. I never signed ONE piece of paper. No NDA, no contracts, no nothing. On paper, there is literally nothing binding my name to the agency or the project. They agency itself has signed paperwork with the client.<p>So, I'm asking you guys: What happens if I quit? Can I be sued if I haven't signed a contract? I just want to get out from under this soul-crushing project.
======
read_wharf
1\. Talk to a lawyer if you're concerned. An hour of time can't be that
expensive, compared to the consequences you're worried about.

2\. My guess is you're just a worker and employed at will. That works both
ways.

3\. See 1.

------
tonyjwang
Just because you haven't signed a contract doesn't mean you are necessarily
exempt from liability. It would depend on your state's law, whether there was
an implied understanding that you would work until the project was completed,
and various other factors.

Like read_wharf said, ask a lawyer about your rights and responsibilities. A
good lawyer will also counsel you on what your best options are for resolving
the situation.

------
epc
ob. disclaimer: I am not an attorney, this is not legal advice.

You can get sued for any reason, at any time, contract or not. Whether a
plaintiff can win against you is secondary.

Talk to a lawyer. Tell her your situation and that you want to leave. Bring
every slip of every communication you have had with anyone regarding your
employment for review by the lawyer. Although you don't have a contract, that
is not an automatic avoid-the-litigation-sewer card.

Ask what your options are.

Consider lining up your next gig before terminating the relationship. Don't
negotiate anything except your departure date and terms, you're not holding
out for more money, don't so don't open that door.

If the situation becomes hostile at all, down tools, walk away and tell them
further communications will be via your lawyer (have his/her business card
ready to hand over).

Your initial consult with a lawyer will cost money. Pay promptly. It will be
far less than the soul suck of continuing or potential litigation if you don't
consult.

Even then you still may get sued.

------
nerd_in_rage
odds are nothing will happen. just give adequate notice, as professional
courtesy. it happens ALL the time. i've done it a couple times when projects
go awry and never gave it a second thought.

if you want to waste time and money over a trivial issue? then talk to a
lawyer.

